# LXC:Cgroup memory controller: missing

## OPelerin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-linux ~ # lxc-checkconfig 
> 
> Kernel configuration not found at /proc/config.gz; searching...
> ...

 

What option I'm missing?

gentoo-linux linux # grep CGROUP .config

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

gentoo-linux linux #

----------

## nox23

Here are the options :

```
root@blanche-neige ~# zgrep CGROUP /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP_ENABLED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_KMEM is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_NETPRIO_CGROUP is not set

root@blanche-neige ~#
```

----------

## lmarcini

Same problem here with a 3.10.7 kernel. There's no CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES in the .config file !

----------

## GrayTShirt

The memory cgroup options are under the MEMCG namespace, as far as I can tell LXC-checkconfig should be updated

----------

